# REA DE LAZER > Video, Fotografia e Tcnica >  Sea Dragon

## Miguel Maral dos Santos

http://www.digideep.com/potw.php?week=200744&id=5743

photographer: Matt Tworkowski from Australia [homepage]  
photographer's comment: Image of a Weedy Seadragon ,Flinders,Victoria,Australia  
dive site: Flinders Pier, Westernport Bay/Southern Ocean  
location: Flinders, Australia  
camera: Nikon D70s  
housing: Nexus Nikon D70 Housing  
strobe / light: double INON Z240

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Ol: Viva Miguel

O site  excelente, muito rico em informao sobre muitas marcas, equipamentos, fotografia sub-aqutica e equipamentos para esse fim para os inmeros modelos apresentados, muito bom mesmo para ajudar todos os interessados em que me incluo como pouco entendido que sou na matria, sugeria por isso que este elo fosse colocado o mais rapidamente possvel neste tpico * 	Reef - Link teis* por ti Miguel que o disponibilizaste.

Muito embora no seja um entendido em fotografia, no pude de deixar de reparar que nas caractersticas tcnicas das maquinas no vm dois dos dados que mais valorizo/procuro para a seleco de uma maquina fotogrfica, ou assim me pareceu, so eles a sensibilidade ISO e a velocidade de obturao. Quanto ao peso esse  indicado, assim e se bem reparei, sugeria a quem pretenda fazer mais consulta que procure por estes dados, sensibilidade ISO e velocidade de obturao e que me desculpem os mais entendidos se designei mal estas duas caractersticas e se no mencionei outras que l no constem e sejam muito importantes.

Quanto ao bichinho, o "drago marinho algceo" ....._Phyllopteryx taeniolatus_ podemos ler mais sobre o mesmo aqui 

weedy Seadragon

_Phyllopteryx taeniolatus_

*                 Weedy Seadragon
Phyllopteryx taeniolatus (Lacpde, 1804) 
*

*Leafy Seadragon
Phycodurus eques (Gnther, 1865)*

um parente prximo 
*Leafy sea dragon Phycodurus eques*

pesquisa por imagens
weedy sea dragon - _Phyllopteryx taeniolatus_ 

 simplesmente fabuloso....

Atenciosamente :SbOk3:  
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Miguel Maral dos Santos

> Viva Miguel
> 
> 
> Muito embora no seja um entendido em fotografia, no pude de deixar de reparar que nas caractersticas tcnicas das maquinas no vm dois dos dados que mais valorizo/procuro para a seleco de uma maquina fotogrfica, ou assim me pareceu, so eles a sensibilidade ISO e a velocidade de obturao.Atenciosamente 
> 
> Pedro Nuno


Tens razo o ISO  muito importante em especial nesta mquina a D70 que o tem muito elevado 200 o que pode ser complicado em algumas situaes.

No caso da fotografia subaqutica a velocidade de obturao  irrelevante sendo extremamente importante a velocidade de sincronismo com o flash que deve ser o mais alta possvel.

Para mquinas sem dvida o site a no perder  o www.dpreview.com e para a fotosub o www.wetpixel.com.

A vantagem do digideep  que se tivermos uma mquina podemos pedir que nos informem quando sair a caixa estanque para ela.

----------

